# Achieved your first pregnancy with our without fertility treatment? Share your Story



## Mommy's Angel

I thought this could be a thread where we share our stories of Triumph to be of encouragement to those like us. Please share your stories!:flower:


----------



## robinator

I don't think clomid counts as fertility treatment, but that's how we conceived. It was on cycle 4. We were getting close to the 6-month cutoff, so I was getting nervous! I know I can get pregnant without clomid, as it happened 10 years ago (mc), but now that we were trying and what with my cycle lasting anywhere between 5-11 weeks, I wanted to get it regulated.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Clomid is a fertility treatment. It may not work for a whole lot of women, but it DOES work. There are women using it and your story can be very helpful. :winkwink: thanks for sharing your journey! :flower:


----------



## robinator

What I meant is that I thought it helped you ovulate regularly, not do anything fancy to enhance fertility. But perhaps I am wrong?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

robinator said:


> What I meant is that I thought it helped you ovulate regularly, not do anything fancy to enhance fertility. But perhaps I am wrong?

Oh that your right!:hugs: There are women with PCOS like me though who don't ovulate. Anovulatory it's called. Clomid itself didn't work for me, but I know quite a few women who it HAS worked for such as yourself. One of my friends with PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) actually DID achieve on her first dose.

As minimally invasive the oral drug actually is, it does help some to achieve that bfp. In that sense it IS a fertility drug for women whom otherwise wouldn't ovulate on their own. 

So your input is certainly helpful!


----------



## Springtime

I have pcos and have been on metformin for years. I guess thats why I do ovulate . I got pregnant while on metformin.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Springtime said:


> I have pcos and have been on metformin for years. I guess thats why I do ovulate . I got pregnant while on metformin.

My friend Michelle did too. Sadly that stuff was AWFUL to my GI system. I was on 1000mg of it and though I was on a strict lower carb but whole grain diet, we couldn't go ANYWHERE on the road where there wasn't a rest stop. It was just awful. My body never really got used to the stuff. My dad is doing fine on it and I can't believe the junkfood he eats with it and only gets gas. If that were me I'd be on the toilet for a VERY long time.

So glad Met worked enough to help you achieve your first pregnancy. I LOVE hearing stories of women and especially women with PCOS who achieve pregnancies. :happydance:


----------



## codegirl

At 36 we decided to try for our first baby... before we agreed on "timing" we were expecting. then at 38 we decided we should try again and once again, before we agreed on exactly what month to start trying we were expecting.

We now have 2 healthy, happy boys :thumbup:

Still thinking about trying for #3 when I turn 40 :dance:


----------



## kellyb

My husband and I are 36 and 35, respectively, and we decided to start trying for baby #1 in November of 2010. My periods were always very regular, but I was still concerned, as you never know how things will go. I figured out approximately when I'd be ovulating each month, so we were very diligent, doing the baby dance every other day, particularly during that week. I would always prop my hips up onto a pillow for at least a half an hour afterward, and I just kept eating very healthy, exercising regularly, taking my prenatals, as well as royal jelly. Finally, in January of 2011 I started tracking my temperature every morning, to get to know myself better. And wouldn't you know it? I conceived that month (well, start of February), so I never had to use my chart. All in all, took us 4 months, and we're thrilled. We're at 15 weeks now, and things are going great. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Pixie M

Not sure if this counts or not but LO was conceived whilst I was using the Persona method of contraception! (https://www.persona.info/uk/)

I'd been using it for years without any scares or anything. It was fantastic! This particular time though, I was right at the end of my 'red' days and was expecting it to be 'green' in the morning. Well, it wasn't! :dohh:
I took the morning after pill within 12 hours and, luckily, it didn't work.

I know a number of girls who use the persona to get pregnant. It tells you when you're ovulating and the red days are the days you could become pregnant. Very useful piece of kit!

This time though, my periods never quite settled down enough to use it again and so it was pot luck!


----------



## Rowan75

1st pg was after hsg 
2nd pg was on clomid
3rd pg completely natural 

:)


----------



## Amberyll23

DH (37) and I (36) started trying to conceive in October 2009. I have long and inconsistent cycles (35-43 days), and I had a period of time in Jan/Feb of 2010 where I didn't ovulate at all and skipped a cycle. The doctor told me that I should keep trying for a few more months, and we became pregnant in July 2010. Sadly, that ended in a loss in September 2010.

In November 2010, we began trying again. For some reason, after the m/c my cycles were still long, but I was ovulating consistently around the same cycle day, so we were able to conceive in February of this year via charting and lots of BDing, about 2 months before we were going to begin consulting with a fertility specialist due to my late ovulation.


----------



## K123

We started trying in December 2009 when I was 33 and DH was 34. Nothing happened for a long long time, despite using a CBFM and knowing we were hitting the right days. In May 2010 we went and spoke to our GP as both of our parents took a long time TTC and I was 34 by then, and were told to go away for 3 months. We went back to the GP in August and were referred to see a fertility specialist in November. I had blood tests done which were all fine, and then was quite seriously ill and TTC was forgotten about..... Only DTD once in the entire month of Sept as a result - and we were shocked and delighted to finally get our BFP. Just impatiently waiting for his arrival now....


----------



## Mary Jo

I had no fertility treatment either time, though I did chart my BBT. and I took supplements (vitamins and minerals). I got pregnant with my son in Nov 08 on our 4th cycle of charting (I was 34). with this one, I charted from last summer and got pregnant in January 11, but we only actually tried in the November and the January, so I consider it took 2 cycles (I'm 37).


----------



## seoj

We started our TTC journey back in Oct 2009 when my hubby got his first (of two) reversals... we found out 6 mos later it didn't work... and decided it was worth ONE more shot to try and he underwent a 2nd surgery... poor hubby!!! Then we found out another 6 mos later that my FSH levels were higher (14) and my egg supply was lower than normal and our odds of conceive naturally (even though his 2nd surgery worked) was very slim!!! We went to a Fertility Specialist and started me on Clomid and had IUI the first month... but it didn't work and we found out our odds of conceiving, even with Fertility help was about 5%-- which seems silly to me... I just didn't believe it! lol. But my eggs didn't respond to the Clomid like they would have liked... I only had 9follies to start with that month... the next month I only had 6!!!! BUT... it worked! I conceived our 2nd try with Clomid and IUI!!! 

So it CAN happen and it DOES happen... even against all odds :) So happy!!!

We are both currently 37yrs old and very thrilled to be parents again... this is my first and my hubbies second. We have his daughter, our kid, full time and she's also thrilled to finally be a big sis at 14yrs old!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow! Thank you ladies! Very interesting stories here. I'm jealous of all you charters! Again, having pcos, some women have a tough time charting. My temps were all over the place. Not to mention I rarely got AF to detect anything.

My story is that I was told almost 10 years ago that I would NEVER conceive because I didn't ovulate. I didn't get a regular period either. We went to one OB in 02' who tried Clomid and did an HSG to check the tubes. While I passed out at the HSG, nothing was actually blocking the tubes. The clomid actually made me crazy :wacko: So after three rounds then, we chose to stop thinking it would never happen like our first consult physician had said. We figured we'd always adopt anyways, so my husband finished school and we moved back to our home state of Central New York.

We settled and after a trip to the Adirondacks, I felt as though I had cancer. Went to the Dr.'s and lo and behold...I was told I was pregnant. You can imagine my surprise when I was told I neither had AF nor ovulated on my own. I even asked if it was the right chart. 

Sadly after a losing my mucus plug, a horrifying issue with Bacterial Vaginosis that wasn't detected with testing, I was found 3cm dialated at 22wks and we lost our son 25 minutes after birthing him because his lungs were just too weak.

This time around, we started ttc again in 2010 it took 3 rounds of clomid one with IUI which never worked, and then went to Injectables Bravelle and Menopur with a trigger shot and IUI's. I sat out twice due to hyperstimmulation and two times we had an IUI. The last cycle was LITERALLY the last try as the medical staff were ready to give up. I had the IUI procedure with the midwife and it was slow, peaceful and didn't hurt at all. It was that cycle we have no conceived our little one today whom will be born in October.


----------



## ellie27

We conceived our first on the 3rd month of trying when I was 32.

Sadly that resulted in miscarriage.

We were 3rd month lucky again after the miscarriage and now our daughter, Anna, is 16 months.

We are now both 34, and were 2nd month lucky, we will be 35 when this baby arrives.

We used opks and I temped this time as we wanted to take control and wanted it to happen quickly!:flower:


----------



## binlidsrock

I never thought I could get pregnant, but then at 40 we convieved naturally, shock!!!!! unfortunately we lost that baby at 12 weeks...but now at 41 Im 7 months pregant with a little boy! yippee!!! I think your fertility changes alot throughout your life, and I think it can depend on lots of things...


----------



## maybethisit

My friend who is a bit younger than us has PCOS and was told she'd never have a baby. She is due 3 weeks before me so is about 32 weeks pregnant, natural surprise conception :happydance: I have two teenagers so not my first baby, but I am 40; OH doesn't have any children - we were trying for a year without any intervention - just started fertility testing when we got this bfp. It was our second month using Preseed, which I really think helped xx


----------



## Jellybean0k

We started trying in about 2004/5 without success. Last year, I decided that I didn't want to be having babies into my 40's and so had begun to make plans to be sterilised.

In October I contracted pleuressy and was off work for some time, it wasn't until the end of November that I realised that I had missed a period, and assumed I had started menopause, or thought perhaps it was due to my illness. As a precaution, on the 9th December I thought I just take a pregnancy test, with the outcome being positive. 

So many emotions in the space of minutes, but now, very VERY happy


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LOVELY stories ladies! :hug:


----------



## glaciergirl

We were both 35 when we started trying last Autumn as I only changed my mind about having a baby a year before (biological clock just kicked in overnight!). I used the FAM method - so charting cervical mucus. We got pregnant on the 2nd try - which really shocked us as we were settled in for the long run (my sister who is 38 took 8 months). Then in Oct 2010 I had a mmc and lost the baby at 8 weeks. We started ttc again in January 2011 - and to both of our surprise found out I was pregnant on the second try again in February! I found the first 3 months really difficult and had counselling to help me, but doing fine now and really happy and less anxious now. I just turned 36, 2 weeks ago and looking forward to seeing our baby in Oct.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

glaciergirl said:


> We were both 35 when we started trying last Autumn as I only changed my mind about having a baby a year before (biological clock just kicked in overnight!). I used the FAM method - so charting cervical mucus. We got pregnant on the 2nd try - which really shocked us as we were settled in for the long run (my sister who is 38 took 8 months). Then in Oct 2010 I had a mmc and lost the baby at 8 weeks. We started ttc again in January 2011 - and to both of our surprise found out I was pregnant on the second try again in February! I found the first 3 months really difficult and had counselling to help me, but doing fine now and really happy and less anxious now. I just turned 36, 2 weeks ago and looking forward to seeing our baby in Oct.

Hi there! I undestand the heartache with losing a little one as we lost our son Jackson at 22wks. I gave birth to him and he passed away 25 minutes later because his lungs weren't strong enough. It took me a year before I could ttc again. I honestly didn't think I EVER wanted anymore kids because I missed my Jackson so much. A year later and a slow healing we began ttc again through fertility treatment since it took us 8 years to achieve a natural pregnancy. We too went to counseling. I had to! My fil had road rage and I lost my mucus plug an hour later on the road. I was angry with my inlaws, then I was pissed with the perinatologist office because the nurse kept telling me I was fine when I kept telling her I had HORRIFIC itching. I ended up finding out we had a little boy two days before I ended up in the hospital surprised I was 3cm dialated. The attending told me nicu wouldn't intervene and she refused to give me meds until the Dr. on call in the morning. I could either stay in the hospital with my legs up or go home. I chose home and prayer since there was nothing more they could do. 24 hours lapsed of labor before the hospital oncall physician called and demanded I get back there and she would give us meds. Turns out the Dr. the night before should have given me antibacterial meds to try to stop. Instead, she allowed 24 hours to lapse. Things got worse from that point. There was negligence ALL over and I was ANGRY. I had given birth like a normal woman and had to actually leave without my baby. THE worst experience of my life, it was the best moment to see him alive though too. 

So we needed counseling to get through. I never imagined we'd be here pregnant again with Jacksons little sister. It's a blessing! I pray you continue to enjoy your precious little one and can't WAIT to hear the birth announcement when he or she is due. Congrats!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## 2Gr8tDaneMom

I had been on the pill for over 20 years. I never wanted to have kids-but long story short, my husband and I finally decided to take the plunge. I went off the pill for a year to see how my cycles would be and they were very normal, which surprised me since I thought being on the pill for so long would have screwed me up somehow. So we decided to start trying after I got a complete physical from a new OB/GYN in November last year and by the middle of January, I was pregnant! Talk about a shock to the system! I was told by my doctor that it might take 6-12 months to get pregnant and even gave me the name of a fertility specialist to talk to if I wasn't pregnant within 6 months just to see what our options were. Secretly, I always knew the first one would come easy. I don't know why, just a belief I had. Lucky I guess. If we go for #2, I probably won't be quite so lucky lol!


----------



## mafiamom

i have been pregnant 3 times (the middle time unfortunately ended in a loss). all three times, we tried once and BAM .... i got pregnant. 

my dh goes around bragging about his "super sperm" :eyeroll:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi everyone!

I am 20 and nearly 34 weeks pregnant and my mum who is 41 is expecting her 3rd child in september! so we are both pregnant at the same time!

She had her tubes tied after she had my little sister and she has now re-married and been with my step dad for 10 years and after much persuading on my step dads part they decided to try for a baby on thier honeymoon.

My mum had her tubes sown back together and she got pregnant the first month after the surgery which ended in a loss at 7 weeks then 5 months later she found out she was pregnant again and now she is around 20 weeks!

Was rather shocked at first as you don't expect your mum to come out with the words 'I'm pregnant!' but if this is what they want and they are happy then I am happy! 

Just thought I would share the story!

:flower:


----------



## hellywelly

Love reading all of your journeys ladies. Ours was quite simple. Both me and hubby were never going to go down the assisted treatment route or IVF, we always said if it was meant to be then it was meant to be, I didn't even want to do timing or anything - basically I wanted to get the thought of getting pregnant out of my head as I knew that my worrying I would never conceived. We got married Dec 2008, came off contraception 2009. On a Saturday in February 2011, I worked hubby didn't - got home to housework done and dinner was ready for me as well as a glass of wine - he seduced me and we had the most passionate night ever - 2 weeks later did a test as I felt something was different and there was the 'pregnant' sign. We are over the moon xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

How VERY romantic Hellywelly! What a blessing. :flower:


----------



## hellywelly

Mommy's Angel said:


> How VERY romantic Hellywelly! What a blessing. :flower:

Hey Mommy's Angel - thanks for that although I hope I didn't give the wrong impression - it was well and truly a one off lol xxxx


----------



## knitbit

I'm 38 and expecting twins. My two boys were first try babies. I was 33 and 35 when I had them. I lost a baby last year that was also a first try baby. These were 2nd cycle babies. I had a chemical pregnancy the first cycle after my D&E. Never had any fertility treatments, but I did use a fertility monitor this time to conceive the twins. I kind of expected it to take a bit longer due to my age.

DH and I both take our vitamins, D3, and fish oil regularly. I never eat or drink non-fat dairy and I avoid trans fats. Not sure it helps, but it doesn't hurt, right? My mom didn't go through menopause until she was in her mid 50s, so it could just be that we are fertile later in life in my family. I think my grandmother had my mom at 39. I'll be 39 when these little beans are born.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

We were ttc for a year before we were told cos of MF our chances of natural conception were pretty much zero. We had ICSI in Sept 2009 ( I was 35) and now have a beautiful 11 month old daughter.

To our great suprise we got a natural BFP last week. Still v early days and have been having some cramps and spotting but got everything crossed.

Lots of luck to all

xx


----------



## DressageDiva

I think im one of the lucky opnes, but we got preg just by knowing when I was ovulating and DTD loads during that time

We got preg in 8 weeks!!!!! Much sooner than we expected:haha:

Im soo happy and loving it:kiss:


----------



## Leeze

lovely stories everyone

sorry for those who had to experience losses along the way :hugs:

I got pregnant on the 5th month of trying but sadly had a miscarriage. It then took until month 14 to get pregnant this time round and that was after having an HSG in the same month. Now nearly 17 weeks along and so far so good!!! Also, I had acupuncture for 3 months leading up to the BFP and my OH and I both gave up alcohol for 3 months (although got pregnant on the 2nd month of no alcohol) - and we were both taking maca
(herbal supplement)

xx


----------



## Fallen Angel

This is our second pregnancy and we're at nearly 23 weeks :) :cloud9: We had been trying about 2 years before this time and lost one little angel in July last year.

I have PCOS and after lots and lots of tests was told we wouldn't conceive naturally as I didn't ovulate. So after seeing FS I was put on waiting list for lap and dye procedure to check my tubes, etc. and lo and behold, Douglas (our little angel) was conceived naturally whilst waiting for the op, but unfortunately, he wasn't meant to be. :cry:

They then put me on clomid, which I only took for 1 cycle as I had vile side effects.

Once again, I was put on the waiting list for a lap and dye procedure and ovarian drilling, and lo and behold, we conceived naturally again and this time, our little Banana is growing just nicely and, touch wood, all seems to be going very well. :happydance::cloud9:

We are very happy parents and it just goes to show that sometimes, the docs can be wrong. Thankfully :cloud9:


----------



## _Vicky_

I am truly blessed - I fell pregnant with twins in the first month of trying when i was 36. We decided on my birthday April 25th 2009 that I would stop taking the pill assuming it would take about a year. I took my last pill on 5th May and got my BFP 6th June, found out it was twins on the 17th June (due to a bleed) and my beautiful boys were born by induction at 37+4 on 21st january 2010 at 5lb4 and 5lb12 

Lots of baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbie

i had a tubal reversal in april 08 and it took 8 months to concieve my little man and he was born in sept 09
i already had 4 children to a previous marriage but my new hubby wanted more childre so had the TR done 
i concieved again in aug 10 but unfortunately his heart stopped beating and he was born sleeping at 20 weeks on new years day
ive just found out i"m pregnant again but it only took us 3 months 
i"m 40, 41 this year and didn"t use any fertility treatment to get pregnant
the only thing i used was supplements, but only took them for a month so really don"t know if they helped


----------



## Moti

I'm sorry to all you that have suffered a loss......:cry:

We started trying with our first when I was 34 after stopping the birth control pill. Nothing was happening, month after month. I was always testing prior to my period being late. Had 2 chemical pregnancies. Got pregnant after 8 months. 

The pregnancy was pretty uneventful up until the end. We lost our son at 38+5 weeks. That was this past September.

2 months after Ethan was born I was pregnant again. Now were almost to 26 weeks and we're just praying that everything goes well this time.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I came off the pill in the first week of January 2009. Had one AF late January. Visited my new OH in Manchester to house-hunt in the middle of February, naturally we were very frisky and BD a few times over that weekend's visit. 

That's all it took!!! I reckon my eggs were just waiting for the opportunity. 

I'm kinda hoping it'll be as easy second time around, although I am now two years further over the hill :D


----------



## Seity

I stopped birth control waited for my first AF. Got it right on schedule. Tracked my temps the next month. Had sex once that month, too early. Tracked my temps and used opks to better time the sex. Had sex once, again a bit too early, but not out of the realm of possibility. 3rd month, tracked temps and used opk's, but this time had sex the once on the correct day and got my BFP 13 days later. 
My husband could only manage sex once a month, so timing was everything.
We're done having babies with just the one.


----------



## StranjeGirl

I am 36 and got off bc in november. We had 5 months of trying, and on the 5th month I got a bfp. I did not have any treatments by a doctor, but I did take things on my own:

Used clearblue fertility monitor and also internet cheapie ovulation sticks
Temped each morning
Took vitex (agnus castus) 1200 mg since stopping bc. Ovulated every month and had regular periods
Used pre-seed
Drank red raspberry tea daily
Took FertileCM month of BFP
Took geritol + folic acid supplement + vitamin b-50 complex (50mg of b6) month of bfp
Took 2 tsp a day of royal jelly since coming off bc

Not sure if any of it helped, but it didn't hurt.


----------



## readyformore

Ok, I'm not currently pregnant, but I'm responding to your thread anyway! I hope to be in this section soon!

My first child was fertility treatments, and I was only 25! 19 months and 4 IUIs. I have had 2 other children without help since that time (hoping to make it 3 more children without help!).


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LOVE hearing all the journeys ladies! So happy for those of us who've lost a child and have gone on to have little ones. 

Ready, sounds lovely that you had two others after the hard process of fertility treatments. I pray you get that third. If you don't mind me asking, how old were you when you had the two others and now trying now? That will help those like me. Though I'm 37 now, your story brings me hope that maybe we may have a few more without drugs after Amelia.

How far apart are your kids??


----------



## readyformore

Mommy's Angel said:


> LOVE hearing all the journeys ladies! So happy for those of us who've lost a child and have gone on to have little ones.
> 
> Ready, sounds lovely that you had two others after the hard process of fertility treatments. I pray you get that third. If you don't mind me asking, how old were you when you had the two others and now trying now? That will help those like me. Though I'm 37 now, your story brings me hope that maybe we may have a few more without drugs after Amelia.
> 
> How far apart are your kids??

Well, my first I was 24-25. 19 months and 4 IUIs.
My second, I was 27. 1 event ntnp!! (I felt this somehow 'cured' my infertility)
My third, I was 31. 7 months ttc

Now, I'm 34, but if I get pregnant again, I'd be delivering 35 or later. Now onto cycle #11 (which I can tell is moving to #12). Feeling broken again! Dang it. Those last 2 made me really confident. I'm quickly becoming fed up with my body again.

My kids are now 8, 6, and 2. I just had a baby 2.5 years ago, and I was breastfeeding until 1 year ago. I really thought my body was primed for another pregnancy quickly:shrug: We'll see. I'm not going to do fertility treatments again, but I don't want to ttc forever either. It's too disappointing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yeah, it's a "process" as I say. :wacko: I was told it'd NEVER happen for me. Dr.'s were wrong. 8 years later we were surprised! That pregnancy led to preterm loss and since I was 35 then, I KNEW we'd have to do fertility because there was no way I had another 8 years left to wait. 

Luckily 3 rounds of injectables did it for us. :happydance: I am bed rest because of incompetent cervix and preterm labor, but at least we know what it is now. I'd like to have one or two more if God wills. We'll see how it all goes, I'm just grateful for our little Amelia and waiting patiently for her arrival in October. :winkwink:

Thanks for sharing. I'm sure your story will bring encouragement to others. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Mommy's Angel said:


> yeah, it's a "process" as I say. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'm sure your story will bring encouragement to others. :thumbup:

You're absolutely right. It IS a process.

Well, I hope you find my story encouraging. Here's the really crazy part. My first child was breasfeeding. My first AF, he was 12 months. I had only had 3 cycles since his birth. At the time, I wasn't ready for another baby (being 25, I wasn't feeling rushed). We were always using some form of birth control. We literally just 'got caught up in the moment' and never got around to using the birth control. . . ONCE. Honestly, I couldn't figure out why my period was late and why my nipples suddenly started hurting again with nursing. I thought my thyroid was off. I told my ob/gyn and she just mentioned that I should take a hpt and call her if it was negative because she would give me something to induce AF.
I was totally shocked when it came back +.

As my grandmother (mother to 7) had said, "Once the first baby pops the cork out. . . it's hard to get it back in!"
I hope that's true for you:thumbup:

Good luck with your bedrest!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

readyformore said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> yeah, it's a "process" as I say. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'm sure your story will bring encouragement to others. :thumbup:
> 
> You're absolutely right. It IS a process.
> 
> Well, I hope you find my story encouraging. Here's the really crazy part. My first child was breasfeeding. My first AF, he was 12 months. I had only had 3 cycles since his birth. At the time, I wasn't ready for another baby (being 25, I wasn't feeling rushed). We were always using some form of birth control. We literally just 'got caught up in the moment' and never got around to using the birth control. . . ONCE. Honestly, I couldn't figure out why my period was late and why my nipples suddenly started hurting again with nursing. I thought my thyroid was off. I told my ob/gyn and she just mentioned that I should take a hpt and call her if it was negative because she would give me something to induce AF.
> I was totally shocked when it came back +.
> 
> As my grandmother (mother to 7) had said, "Once the first baby pops the cork out. . . it's hard to get it back in!"
> I hope that's true for you:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with your bedrest!Click to expand...

Thanks.:hugs::flower: I hope at 37 I'm just a late bloomer:haha::happydance: I'd love to have a quiver full. Though I'm content with whatever the good Lord gives us!:winkwink:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Your stories are wonderful ladies, and I'm really pleased to read them. I'll be 33 this year and my LO is 18 months old. I got my BFP in Feb 09 after coming off bc in Nov 08. It was all very easy, but due to our circumstances, if we want to have another it probably won't be until I'm about 36/37 (OH is in the forces and we live apart during the week, I don't want to be bringing up baby and toddler on my own, so we'll wait until we're all back together again permanently). I have worried that I might miss my chance for another if we wait, but reading this I'm reassured. Good luck woth your pregnancies, can't wait to hear of your LO's safe arrivals! xxx


----------



## goddess25

I have PCOS and when it was diagnosed when I was 19 I am now 37 they told me I would never get pregnant without fertility treatment, however they were wrong. I have been pregnant 4 times and I have 2 children all achieved naturally.


----------



## nicquick

Hi

i'm 35 my OH is 48, we decided to try for a baby, and I took my last pill christmas 2010, had been on it for 10 years so wasn't expecting to get pregnant for a while. Found out I was pregnant in Feb , and that it was twins at my 12 week scan. 

Nic xx


----------



## kari_an

I fell pregnant the first time after 4 months trying. I miscarried after a bad car accident and from then on couldn't seem to get pregnant again. I was put on a 6 month run of clomid and that didn't work. I was going to have to have one of those laperoscopy or something like that and something that started with an H. I freaked out about that as they do it through the belly button and I hate anything coming near my belly. That must have been all I needed as while I was waiting for the procedure, 2 months after I came off the clomid I concieved natually and I am due to have a very healthy little girl in August. We couldn't be more excited about her arrival.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG ladies. Each of you have such a miraculous journey! I love it when medical staff is proven wrong! Miracles can and DO happen! :happydance:


----------

